# The 710



## 710 (Apr 17, 2007)

Gettin' ready to either do a swap or turbo the L20B.....Anyone have any ideas....the 240 motor doesn't sound bad either but money versus horsepower a V-8 would do it all......Just wonderin'.........and if anybody else has a 710 let me know I've only seen a few.........


----------

